# Decodificador TV Cable



## nicodm (Mar 15, 2006)

Estoy en Uruguay, queria algun circuito "facil" para ver los canales codificados del Cable, alguna idea ? funcionan los de pablin ?

Gracias.


----------



## alegf (May 30, 2006)

chiiiiiicooooooo ayudenme pleasse!!!! con el dscaler le pongo el wilma y puedo escuchar los canales codificados, pero no se como se decodifican o si se puede enel dscaler o solo sirve para canales normales. y con el ccd, no escucho, y si le pongo el wilma no hace nada.... ayudenme pleasse, toy a un paso de resolver todo!!!! tengo telecentro, y todo esto sirve para direct tv tb?. gracias!!!


----------



## jorge aguilera (Jul 7, 2008)

necesito un diagrama electrico y que verdaderamente funcione,ademas sea comprobado de cualquier decodificador de canales de tv donde coja la señal de parabolica y de los canales premium....mandemelo al correo:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

¿pero que es este hilo? si el wilma ya ni existe es abandonware del abandonado abandonado


----------

